# Maxim peptides



## Slzy54 (Apr 26, 2017)

Has anyone used the T3 or Letro from maxim pep.
i try to keep rc's on hand just in case something happens
with my pharm source.


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'll just take this down. Wtf. Popularity 0. Lol


----------



## stonetag (Apr 26, 2017)

Stick with your pharm source, you will be way more satisfied.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 26, 2017)

Never tried them. Don't know less you try. Always a hit or miss.

Stick with what you have.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 26, 2017)

Not a big fan


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 27, 2017)

I've had mixed results with Maxim.


----------



## Headboss (Apr 27, 2017)

Other boards I am on have multiple individuals stating that 2 weeks after an order with them they have fraudulent charges on CC. Maxim has replied some error occurred and is trying to fix it but I would advise to stay away.


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 27, 2017)

No shit. Those ****s. Thanks man


----------



## Headboss (Apr 27, 2017)

No problem brother, word of mouth is one of the best assets we have in this game.


----------

